# Congrats to Keven Moeller of OSU Bass Club - ALL AMERICAN!



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations to Kevin Moeller of the OSU Bass Club for being named to the FLW College Fishing All America Team!

Way to go Kevin!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice Kevin! Good job and way to represent the OSU team


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

Congrads Kevin!!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

nice job Kevin you deserve it.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome job! Congrats Kevin.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

congrats kevin


----------



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Kevin! Good Bassin!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone! It was certainly a surprise and honor to be named the the all American team in my last year of college fishing and something I won't forget. How many people get the chance to say they were an all American in something that they do? It is pretty cool to be recognized for something I have have put so much time, money, and heart into.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

that RULES!!!! way to go Kevin


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Bassnpro1 said:


> How many people get the chance to say they were an all American in something that they do?


Almost none, you should be very proud of this amazing acheivement! Congratulations.


----------

